# Echoes of Empire OOC



## Kamard (Dec 15, 2002)

So, I am bored between posts of my other PbP game, and want to start DMing another.

I would like as little player overlap as possible.  With luck, that will mean "none."

The title of this PbP shall be Echoes of the Empire.

Setting:

Three hundred years ago, an Empire that spanned the globe fell into disrepair and ruin following the destruction of the capital city from a meteor strike.  The various provinces collapsed in on themselves, and skirmishes and war are now the rule of the day.  Many nations (once counties and baronies) are squabbling over what little resources they have, while others seek strategic alliances that last only as long as convenience dictates.

And through it all was the rise of chaos- cracks have opened into the underworld, and previously unseen monsters and humanoids crawl from the world's depths to destroy the sentient races.

For this game, your characters will come from the area of a city called Thronedelve.  Once a dwarven kingdom, it was laid bare by an earthquake, and now the tunnels are open to the air in many places.  Thronedelve and its county finds itself surrounded by enemies of a thousand stripes, most notably the Theocracy of Argald, which worships a pantheon of destruction and chaos gods.  

Into this turmoil are your characters, a young adventuring band who has long known each other.  You make your living doing whatever oddjobs are available, usually as guards and couriers.  It is on one of these courier missions, delivering a package for a wizard of Thronedelve to the city of Archport, that we take up the story.

For character creation, use the following page: 

Character Creation 

But ignore the link about Gavar the Green-Towered- that link is for my other PbP on these boards that is set in the same world.
While some of you may have heard of that city, and even been to it, it lies about thirty days travel west of where I will be setting this game.

You may post important information about your characters here- the sort of thing that the others would know about you.  But your character sheets, questionnaires, and history should be e-mailed to me at robert.dunham@verizon.net

I am looking for 4-6 1st level characters for the game.  Any questions you can go ahead and ask here or in e-mail.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 15, 2002)

This looks fun, Kamard. I have to run off to work (Again), but I do hope there is a spot open, as I'd like to play this one. I'll design character (with accompanying questionarre sheet etc... tomorrow), and email it to you.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 16, 2002)

This may come as a total surprise, but I'm NOT in this game... Unless you get close to going and still need another PC, in which case feel free to call upon me.  Barring that, though, have fun, I'll be sure to read.


----------



## Krug (Dec 16, 2002)

I wouldn't mind playing a Skaven something..  They're so cool.


----------



## garyh (Dec 16, 2002)

Shockingly, I'm not in your other game.   

I'm interested in playing a Skaven Rogue or a Dwarfborn of some sort.  If there's a lot of demand for this game, I'll bow out, though.  I can't take a slot in EVERY game.

Or can I?  /me goes off to ponder completing the conquest of the IC Forum...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 16, 2002)

*I would love to play*

Can we use the multi-class at start option from the DMG?
If so I would like to play an Elf Ftr/mu.


----------



## Kamard (Dec 16, 2002)

Uriel, Krug, Garyh, and Argent.  Room for 1 or 2 more if they want in, 2 or 3 if Garyh doesn't mind skipping out on one.  Heheh.

I'm fine with the DMG multiclass rules for 1st level.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 16, 2002)

Blue J is sent to you.
There is an Elven Ranger/Mage in the party.

He has Blue hair. It's a long story.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Dec 16, 2002)

I would love to join this one =] I'll start working on a character right now, and I'm going for the full points ;]


----------



## Sniktch (Dec 16, 2002)

What's the deadline to submit a character?  My job is pretty busy today and I'm not sure I'll get any opportunities to write.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 16, 2002)

your campaign world sounds real cool, i wasn't really looking for another game, but  if you have room i'd like to play.


----------



## Sniktch (Dec 16, 2002)

What characters have been created already?  I don't want to make a Skaven rogue, for example, if the party already contains two of them.  Let me know what everybody made so far and I'll submit something I think the group would need.

I've been checking out your site inbetween phone calls and such here, Kamard.  The campaign world is intriguing, good work!  (Besides, I don't know if you could tell by my name or anything, but I'm a big fan of any place that incorporates my favorite race, the Children of the Horned Rat)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 16, 2002)

Sniktch said:
			
		

> *What characters have been created already?  *




The only one posted is Blue J. An Elven ranger/mage aprentice.


----------



## garyh (Dec 16, 2002)

Kamard said:
			
		

> *Uriel, Krug, Garyh, and Argent.  Room for 1 or 2 more if they want in, 2 or 3 if Garyh doesn't mind skipping out on one.  Heheh.
> 
> I'm fine with the DMG multiclass rules for 1st level. *




It looks like I'll be sitting out this one.  Plenty of interest, and I do like to let other folks play once in a while.   

I'll follow along on this thread, though, so if you end up needing me, just give me a shout.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Dec 16, 2002)

I'm becomming a dwarven druid (yes, with history to make up for this unlike combination =] )


----------



## Sniktch (Dec 16, 2002)

I'm toying with the idea of submitting a sorcerer or a monk, but I would also be happy playing a rogue if no one else wants to.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 16, 2002)

I'd like to play a Skaven, fighter. Possible leaning the direction of a holy warrior type.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Dec 16, 2002)

Sniktch: Might I warn you that there's an alternative Monk in this world. Maybe you already had seen it, but maybe not.


----------



## Sniktch (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: alternate monk*

Thanks, Venus, but I'd noticed it already.  Actually, I liked the idea of the monk as a prestige character in training.  What better path for a Skaven monk than to eventually be accepted as a Ninja of the Crescent Moon or something similar?

This leads me to pose a question to Kamard:  you list all of the splatbooks as acceptable sources to select feats from, but what about Oriental Adventures?  If I made a monk I'd want him to be a pressure point expert and learn feats like Stunning Fist, Pain Touch, Falling Star Strike, Freezing the Lifeblood, etc...  Would this be acceptable or should I scrap that concept?


----------



## InShambles (Dec 16, 2002)

Is this game full?


----------



## Kamard (Dec 16, 2002)

Wow, talk about interest! Lets see.

I have characters so far from Argent and Krug.  

Others who wanted to play include: Uriel, Venus, Sniktch, Sir Osis, and Morningstar (I presume).

So I guess I will close the game at 7 players, rather than deny anyone a chance to make a character.

Game's full then, folks!


----------



## Kamard (Dec 16, 2002)

Oh yeah, and for this game as well, I want 3 contacts each from you. This can be anybody you know, except the other players.  You are expected to already know them.

As for characters I've got so far, we have a Elf Ranger/Mage apprentice, and a Skaven Wizard.

I have no problems with having more Skaven, that will definately set the racial makeup for Thronesdelve if a lot of you are of the rattish persuasion. 

edit: question about Oriental Adventures:

Use of this book is acceptable.


----------



## Sniktch (Dec 16, 2002)

Contacts?  I assume you mean IC, and not that you're running background checks on us


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 16, 2002)

ok, I'll get my character made and sent out asap.


----------



## Kamard (Dec 16, 2002)

Sniktch said:
			
		

> *Contacts?  I assume you mean IC, and not that you're running background checks on us  *




haha, that is a correct assumption.

I already know all I need to know about you. *ominous*


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 16, 2002)

I can't seem to find the starting age for skaven.

also i'm assuming that i will need to make up a god for my character?


----------



## Kamard (Dec 17, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *I can't seem to find the starting age for skaven.
> 
> also i'm assuming that i will need to make up a god for my character? *




Hmm, starting age for Skaven.  I'm surprised I missed that... uhh.

Give them the same starting age things as a human, just because I can't be bothered to make anything up right now.

Heheh.

As for making up a god for your paladin, you can, or there are a few statted up on the page that might fit, like Harasil the Sun Chariot (but not in his aspect as the Flaming Wheel), Moradin, or Radiance of Morning.  Other than that I would make something up...


----------



## Uriel (Dec 17, 2002)

Argent:He has Blue hair. It's a long story.
Ha, I have Blue hair...well, myself, and not my character...


----------



## Kamard (Dec 17, 2002)

But is your blue hair a long story?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 17, 2002)

Kamard said:
			
		

> *But is your blue hair a long story? *



Part of the 500 word write up (If I ever have the time to fifnish it.)


----------



## Uriel (Dec 17, 2002)

I'm making a Skaven Ranger/Rogue Apprentice level character.Any other players care to post names/basic profession etc? Then we could all write more complete background (Mine's about 85% done), so as to tie in with each other.
? My character is named 
Alustarimm Vikisck  (Alu for short).
 Thanks.

Kamard, is the Quintessential Fighter's Book OK (Mongoose).


----------



## Gurdjieff (Dec 17, 2002)

Kamard: I've already finished my character, working on the history now. If you want I can send you my character already and mail the history/questionnair later. I'm playing a Dwarven Druid, with a wolf as an animal companion.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 17, 2002)

Venus said:
			
		

> *Kamard: I've already finished my character, working on the history now. If you want I can send you my character already and mail the history/questionnair later. I'm playing a Dwarven Druid, with a wolf as an animal companion. *



A wolf? I would think a Dwarven Druid would have a pack of shrews. Just imagine the horror of some poor goblin as a swarm of fur eat him alive and are still hungry afterward. LOL


----------



## Gurdjieff (Dec 17, 2002)

Hey, more goblins for lunch than 1 I may hope? =]


----------



## Sniktch (Dec 17, 2002)

*Eeek!*

My character is scared of wolves... part of his background, but he watched half his family devoured by them when he was four.

Darn, I've emailed my questionaire to Kamard, brought my character sheet to work to finish up, and wrote 570 words of background so far (still need to wrap that up).  I put the background in an email to send to my work address so I could finish it, and wouldn't you know it, I forgot to hit 'Send/receive.'

I should have my character finished up very shortly, but I won't be able to send my background until tonight.  In keeping with the skaven theme, I have created a skaven monk named Krasslik Spikefist who is a disciple of a splinter sect devoted to Thousand Swords.  He's a bit of a loose cannon, but a loyal companion.

Man, Stunning Fist requires a BAB of +8.  I guess I'll have to work my way up to mastery of the pressure points, unless maybe monks can take it earlier


----------



## Sniktch (Dec 17, 2002)

*Two quick questions*

Do monks still get the same number of skill points (4+Int mod)?
Is a skaven monk's unarmored speed progression chart different since they begin at 40 feet?


----------



## InShambles (Dec 17, 2002)

Are encumbrance rules in effect?


----------



## Gurdjieff (Dec 17, 2002)

All files sent =]

Endor in the house!


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 17, 2002)

Same here. I just sent you J's bio.


----------



## Sniktch (Dec 17, 2002)

Venus, do you still have a wolf companion?  That'll make life interesting - I'd be constantly in a state of extreme anxiety as long as it was around.  I was hoping you went for the badger/shrew idea instead, but if not, I can still make it work.

Assuming that monks receive the same # of skill points, my character sheet is complete and in the mail.  Now all thats left is the background, and I'll have that sent by sometime tonight, as it was almost finished, too.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Dec 17, 2002)

Yes, I do still have the wolf companion. His name is Guar and he's very protective of his friends.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 17, 2002)

What does the well dressed Dwarven Druid wear?


Blue suede shrews!!! (elvis starts to sing...)


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 17, 2002)

FYI, I'll be sending out my character description/background later tonight.  

since we seem to be shareing, I'm playing Eshrin Syn, Skaven Paladin.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 17, 2002)

*Kender invasion!*

*smacks Elvis over the head* and a small Girl chewing bubble gum and blowing pink bubbles walks onto the stage and grabs the microphone.

Hi everybody I'm Noelle.. I'm from Krynn. You know where krynn is..? No you don't? Krynn is a nice place. It has alll my family on it and some nice friends as well. One of them has that cute little doggie! I like doggies you know.. dogies are cute and sweet and I liek sweet as well, like candy. Yeah I like candy... and I like chocolate!! Yeah chocolate.. anyone of you has chocolate? But I liek sweets better.. hmmm sweet sugar candy.. sugar is good! Sugar is sweet and swwet makes it a candy and I liek candy so I do like sugar! Yay sugar! But I like coluors more then sweets, and shiny stuff shiny stuff is cool. Makes me all do weird stuff! And when Ihaev the shiny sprakly stuff it makes m all go happy yeah. Shiny stuff makes me feel good! So do colours, I like colours. Do you all like colours? I do. I like colours! Pink is cool and so is green, but I like Pink, dont you? Pink is a nice girl colour. And I'm a girl so I like Pink! I like shiny pink, and pink is a colour so a shiny colour which happens to be pink and I like pink.. wooo! Yay! I love you all! I like you! Hey is that shiny.. oee mister you have a nice shiney thingy.. can I see? Please? I like shiny stuff? I don't like Elves... oops did I say Elves? I ment Elvis! I like Elves, because today I learned that Elves are Wizards and Wizards are COOL, you know why wizards are cool? Not because they are elevs, I don't like elves but I do like Wizards and since Elves are Wizards I like Elves! Hmm Elvis is not an Elf so he isn't nice, and he doesn't do magic or make stuff go boom. Wizards do! THey make coours and shiny stuff and make sparkles! I like sparkles! And wizards make sparkles and shiny istems so I like Wizards. Did I mension I like colours? I like colours, especially pink, pin is nice. I'm a girl and girls like Pink! I got bubble gum. I can make bubbles with it! Nice big pink bubbles! Wanna see? I like blowing bubbles! And did I tell you about our adventure? No? Well today we went on a adventure and we......


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 17, 2002)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sniktch (Dec 17, 2002)

*Ack!*

Argh!  Kill it!  Kill-kill noisssy little flesh-thing, make it ssstop! 

_______________________________________
On another note, cool, Venus, I can live with that.  Like I said, though, Krasslik is going to be a little on edge most of the time.  Still, he is a skaven, so if he wasn't nervous about the wolf, he'd find something else to worry about.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Dec 17, 2002)

*puts fingers in ears and wobbels back and forth*

"Make it stop... please... make it stop."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 17, 2002)

Blue J takes a shiney piece of cloth from his vest and flashes it in front of the little woman. He than wraps it around an arrow and launches it into the next thread over.
I hope that works. Kender are really scary.


----------



## Kamard (Dec 18, 2002)

Thats just.... not right.


----------



## Kamard (Dec 18, 2002)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *Kamard, is the Quintessential Fighter's Book OK (Mongoose). *




I don't have it, so if you wanted anything from it, I'd need to see the full write up of whatever was wanted in my e-mail.

So it would wind up being ok for feats or what have you, but certainly not for chapters. 

Edit: Monks do have 4 + skill points a level, and their monk speed is 10' higher than a normal monks at whatever given level they are at.


----------



## Krug (Dec 18, 2002)

THREAD INVASIOn! THREAD INVASIOn!!!!


----------



## Kamard (Dec 18, 2002)

Yep, and I'm not terribly impressed by it either.


----------



## Sniktch (Dec 18, 2002)

Has everyone submitted their characters and such?  Just curious.  

In the meantime, Krasslik will utilize his fighting skills to drive off any further intruders to the thread.


----------



## Kamard (Dec 19, 2002)

Message edited due to update.


----------



## Sniktch (Dec 19, 2002)

*Krasslik*

I've got the monk, and I thought I put my 3 contacts at the bottom of the questionaire (I may have forgotten to label them).


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 19, 2002)

*Argent = Blue J.*

Argent is Blue J.

I fixed the points and am sending my contacts.


----------



## Kamard (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: Krasslik*



			
				Sniktch said:
			
		

> *I've got the monk, and I thought I put my 3 contacts at the bottom of the questionaire (I may have forgotten to label them). *




Ah, so you did.

Sorry about that.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 19, 2002)

Alustarimm Vikisck (Alu for short)
Skaven Ranger


(Background and Contacts to come in a very short while, I've emailed the Questionarre and Character to you already).
I'm finishing the Background now.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 19, 2002)

Greetings, I am still looking for nice games, and seem to stumble on them when they are just full. (The Kender thread ) is there any chance that I can join this PbP still?

Eagerly awaiting your reply.

I'll tell something about myself first:
I'm new to PbP (as in I don't know the exact rules, but I have roleplayed on forums quite often). In this campaign The skaven seem to be very nice, and if I can join, I'll probarly become a skaven roque (sneaky-git).

So, can I join?

Edit: Allready send the questionnaire to you, as I sign I really want to play, I will make the character later on, but I have to, learn for my exams now (and go to LOTR II after that )

And if it's a problem, I do  not have any contacts yet, since I just started looking on the IC-Forum.

Hope I get in!


----------



## Kamard (Dec 19, 2002)

Unfortunately, this game is very, very full at 7 people.

But definately look out for us if I inadvertantly murder a PC or two.

Also, in a month or so I might begin a Dark Sun game, if that is something that interests you-

and besides all that, theres always new games popping up.

So, in closing, terribly sorry, better luck next time?


----------



## Kamard (Dec 19, 2002)

Some things I missed previously that I thought I'd address.

"Man, Stunning Fist requires a BAB of +8."

Tell you what, a monk can take it as a bonus feat beginning at 2nd level.  After you've taken that, any feat with Stunning Fist as a prerequisite becomes a feat you can take with Bonus Feat, but only if you meet the requirements, of course.

"Are encumbrance rules in effect?"

Of course.


----------



## Sniktch (Dec 19, 2002)

*Stunning Fist*

Thanks for that concession, Kamard.  When I saw that I thought I was going to have to throw my original character concept out the window, since I wouldn't be able to qualify for any feats I wanted until 8th level.  It's strange, all of the other pressure point attacks require Stunning Fist and BAB +2 or really low numbers like that.

I was looking at becoming a grappler (Improved Grapple, Choke Hold, etc) while waiting to qualify for Stunning Fist but don't really have the strength for it.


----------



## Kamard (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: Stunning Fist*



			
				Sniktch said:
			
		

> *It's strange, all of the other pressure point attacks require Stunning Fist and BAB +2 or really low numbers like that.
> *




Thats because base rules monks get Stunning Fist at first level free.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 19, 2002)

Sir Osis= Eshrin Syn

contacts coming soon.


----------



## InShambles (Dec 19, 2002)

Kamard said:
			
		

> *James Savage, Human Fighter. Your totals are fine.
> *




Actually I was checking him over and he's one feat less.  I'll resend with contacts.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Dec 19, 2002)

*Venus = Endor, Dwarven Druid*

I'll send my corrections tonight (work first), including the 3 contacts.


----------



## Kamard (Dec 19, 2002)

MorningStar said:
			
		

> *Actually I was checking him over and he's one feat less.  I'll resend with contacts. *




Eh, I didn't check those.  I meant attribute point totals.  

BTW, you could net up to two extra points with a character questionnaire and/or history (hint hint, nudge nudge)


----------



## Kamard (Dec 20, 2002)

I just had some things I wanted to mention about other rules I use.

For critical hits, I do all the numbers and modifiers, come up with the total, then multiply that by its crit multiplier.  I don't roll any extra dice or anything like.  So for a battleaxe, rather than roll 3d8, I just roll the d8 and multiply it by 3.

As for enchanted weapons and armour, in my games a weapon can a) have a cool enhancement without a +.  Thus a longsword can be a flaming longsword without being a +1 flaming longsword, and b) can have charges.  So you could find a +1 longsword that has 10 charges, and you must spend one to activate the bonus.


----------



## Kamard (Dec 20, 2002)

All right, the game seems all set then.  I have to figure a bit more out on the geography due to what you've mentioned in your character histories.

However, the following changes are necessary.  We begin the game on the 23rd, when Krug assures me he will be ready and done with a business trip.  

Arask (Krug)- One point too many.  If you want, I can just drop your CHA a point.

Blue Jay (Argent)- You somehow wound up with 32 pts, after I told you you were 2 points high, then later when I told you you were two points low.  I think I may've gone insane. 

Endor (Venus)- you owe me a questionnaire about your character.

Everyone else is fine and dandy.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 20, 2002)

J seems right to me... I can take points off his wisdom again... but am I over under or correct?


----------



## Kamard (Dec 20, 2002)

Argent said:
			
		

> *J seems right to me... I can take points off his wisdom again... but am I over under or correct? *




It looks like you are two over... When I recieved that second character sheet, it had the same scores as before.

This is really strange, because I can remember e-mailing you and telling you you were 2 low, then on this very thread (since edited) I told you you were 2 high.

I wish I would make up my mind, eh?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 20, 2002)

My bad. I went over J again and did come up 2 points over. took them off Wisdom and am re-sending his Sheet.


----------



## Kamard (Dec 20, 2002)

Argent said:
			
		

> *My bad. I went over J again and did come up 2 points over. took them off Wisdom and am re-sending his Sheet. *




I think we might've been thrown off by racial adjustments.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Dec 20, 2002)

Kamard -> I've mailed the questionnair but not sure if it came through (inet explorer crashed after I pressed send, so I wonder if it did). Could you reply if you got it or not?


----------



## Sniktch (Dec 20, 2002)

Kamard said:
			
		

> *I think I may've gone insane. *




Isn't that a prerequisite to be a gamer?


----------



## Kamard (Dec 20, 2002)

Venus said:
			
		

> *Kamard -> I've mailed the questionnair but not sure if it came through (inet explorer crashed after I pressed send, so I wonder if it did). Could you reply if you got it or not? *




Nope, sorry. 



> *Isn't that a prerequisite to be a gamer?*




Heh.  My kind of gamer perhaps.


----------



## Sniktch (Dec 20, 2002)

Yeah, I've got it right here in my Geeks & Goblins Player's Guide - 
Prestige class: Gamer
Prerequisites: Insanity

Woo!  I qualify!


----------



## Uriel (Dec 22, 2002)

Alustarimm want  Kill,Kill Goblyns!!!
Oh sorry...I mean, 'Alustarimm want to roleplay and better self good ways, not bad ways, sniff flowers, listen harp...eat candy... BLOOD!KILL!KILL!

OoC:It;s hard to take the Killin' out of a Skaven Gladiator, but he's trying SO hard


----------



## Gurdjieff (Dec 22, 2002)

Okay, I've mailed Endor again, and this time Inet explorer stayed alive... so it should be there now =]

"What's that boy, you wanna start as well? Go get the DM then!" 
Endor points to the DM and sends Guar to him.


----------



## Kamard (Dec 23, 2002)

Heh, sorry for delays guys.  I've been sick more or less non-stop for the last thirty hours.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Dec 23, 2002)

I hope you're feeling better Kamard, get well soon!


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 23, 2002)

Sorry to here you been ill, but no biggy we'll be here when you recover.


----------



## Sniktch (Dec 23, 2002)

Yeah, get better Kamard.  Don't push yourself, though - I'm sure we all have somewhat hectic schedules due to the holidays.  Sir Osis and I will probably be over in Hivemind when you recover.


----------



## Kamard (Dec 23, 2002)

I'm feeling much better now, thanks folks.

That said, when do people feel they can begin the game in earnest?  I know most of you have holiday things to look at, and someone said they were away on business until today... I can post the intro later today, and then let it sit a bit with people simply RPing until, say, the 26th or 27th when we can focus on it a bit more.

How does that sound?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 23, 2002)

Works for me.


----------



## Sniktch (Dec 23, 2002)

Yeah, I like that.  Give us a chance to get to know each other's characters a little better before we start, since we are already supposed to be a party when the game begins.

Hmm, maybe Krasslik and Alustarimm have known each other for some time, since apparently they are both products of violence.


----------



## Leopold (Dec 23, 2002)

can you add me to the list of people to consider for substitutes? I would LOVE to play a skaven in your world! So long since i have played the role of the ratman!


----------



## Gurdjieff (Dec 23, 2002)

I can start any moment, just post the intro and I'll be ready =]


----------



## Kamard (Dec 23, 2002)

Leopold said:
			
		

> *can you add me to the list of people to consider for substitutes? I would LOVE to play a skaven in your world! So long since i have played the role of the ratman! *




Sure- but with luck, it will never come up, right folks?

 

Expect the intro in around an hour.


----------



## Kamard (Dec 23, 2002)

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=34728

That is the IC thread, which I have just begun.

This will now serve as the OOC thread.


----------



## Krug (Dec 23, 2002)

Could I get my char sheet back? Seem to have lost it in the shuffle.. ;P


----------



## Kamard (Dec 24, 2002)

done deal.

I may've edited it for layout.


----------



## Sniktch (Dec 24, 2002)

uh oh, Sir Osis, our characters seem headed toward an interesting relationship


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 24, 2002)

We'll see how it goes, although i will say even though we aren't using Alignment my character is a Paladin, duty and honor are important to him.


----------



## Sniktch (Dec 24, 2002)

We might come to respect one another then, but we'll probably never be friends.  I am a monk, so duty and honor are also somewhat important to me; I just sway to the other end of the G/E spectrum most of the time, and have a nasssty temper


----------



## Kamard (Dec 24, 2002)

Just from your choices of gods, I would say that your relationship will be cordial at best.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 24, 2002)

Kamard, I noticed the 30GP that you said we each recieved...May we spend that, or is it implied in our starting cash? It might not mean much to most, but I'm a poor Skaven! 
30 GP...Man, Alustarimm hasn't seen that sort of cash in a bit.
Let me know, if I can spend it, I'll buy
a Kukri (8GP), a Spider Throwing Knife (10GP) from Quint, Fighter, I sent you the stats,and a bag full of food (5GP worth of meat, fruits, cheese and a skin of wine perhaps).
That leaves me a whopping 7GP to spend on Elvish Candies, which I shall do, spending 5 GP on a bag of delicious treats and leaving 2GP in my 'rathole' stash.

Listed for you to augment my equipment, if need be on your copy.


----------



## Kamard (Dec 24, 2002)

Haha!  Unfortunately as noted in the description, you spent it all to augment your basic items list.

I will give you the candies though, just because its funny.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 24, 2002)

I only started with 6GP worth of equipment, and 2 weapons, so there!
Maybe I spent it on...um...'entertainment'.

And Elviish Sweeets iss nothing to laff aboutt....
:|
Alustrimm takes his candies VERY seriously..
Mmm...a double chocolate dipped Larethian's Mint.


----------



## Kamard (Dec 24, 2002)

I am aware of how much money you began with.

The other 30 gold might've gone to "entertainment", or to polishing up/repairing broken equipment, purchasing those last few low cost items, paying off some old debts, or various other contrived things that I am making up off the cuff to explain why you don't have it now.  

*cue maniacal laughter*


----------



## Uriel (Dec 24, 2002)

Psst:I really didn't mind the broke thing, I was just being silly..and in that vein.
Man, that 30GP hunk of bread rocks!!!!

I actually had a lot of fun with only a few GP to start. I bought all sorts of stupid stuff...and some moldy bread and mystery meat.
Hey, Mystery Meat should be half cost of 'hunk of meat'...

Ew..it could be Dwarf...on second thoughts, I'll stick with the Hunk of Meat'.

Mmm...pops a Selandara Truffle into his greedy little snouted mouth. (Mmrrf,chomp,urrf,smack)
Anyone tries to get my candy dies a slow and painful death...Can I change my Favored Enemy to 'Whatever Beotch tries for my Candies'?
That would be Sweet (no pun intended) ...


----------



## Kamard (Dec 24, 2002)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *
> Anyone tries to get my candy dies a slow and painful death...Can I change my Favored Enemy to 'Whatever Beotch tries for my Candies'?
> That would be Sweet (no pun intended) ... *




Hmm, lets see, how bout...


NO. 

Carry on.


----------



## Kamard (Dec 24, 2002)

New updates to the campaign website

www.geocities.com/shardworldgm/wasted.html

most notably, the glossary that I have often promised myself to add has been...well....added.

Also I made half-elves worth the data I used to make their page.


----------



## Kamard (Dec 29, 2002)

Eshrin-

Would you mind terribly if I altered the paladin class for this world?

Where we aren't using alignments, it seems like it would make sense to give you something different rather than the detect evil class ability.  So I want you to pick one of the following, and all paladins will get it from now on rather than the detect evil:

detect undead @ will, or
lay on hands as if your level was 2 higher.
-

When it comes time to get Smite Evil, I think I would like to switch that out for Remove Fear 1/day, + 1 use per day @ 5th, 8th, 11th, 14th, 17th, and 20th levels.
-

When you are high enough level get a paladin's mount, we can talk about replacing it with something more character appropriate, unless you want the mount.

Do those sound all right with you, or would you rather do something different?  I am open to suggestions, even if the suggestion is "keep it like it is".


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 29, 2002)

Kamard said:
			
		

> *Eshrin-
> 
> Would you mind terribly if I altered the paladin class for this world?
> 
> ...




Good point on the detect evil. Changeing it to detect undead would probably work although it's not as useful as detect evil.

Here's what i'd suggest, drop detect evil, and enhance the lay on hands. I think as two level higher might be a bit much, I'd go cha mod +1 times paladin level instead.

As to looseing Smite evil, that'd hurt big time, especially if all your getting is some extra times to remove fear. How offten does that really come up in the run of a day? 

I'd suggest just changing smite evil to smite infidel.

I'm not terribly worried about the mount thing, i like it, but not having it really wouldn't bug me at all.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 29, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'd suggest just changing smite evil to smite infidel.
> 
> I'm not terribly worried about the mount thing, i like it, but not having it really wouldn't bug me at all. *




I think smite Undead or outsider might be better.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 29, 2002)

Argent said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I think smite Undead or outsider might be better. *




Maybe, but just like detect undead, it would be much more limiting.


----------



## Kamard (Dec 29, 2002)

I don't want to make paladins all about undead, either.

Smite Infidel will work, I suppose.  Its a bit more powerful than smite evil (sometimes), but thats ok.

Lay on Hands: If you want to work it as Cha +1 x Level, thats fine... working it as level +2 is actually only slightly more powerful at lower levels- it winds up being weaker in the long run.

Example: A paladin with 14 CHA at 1st-6th level.

CHA +1 variant: +3 x 1-6 = 3 /6 /9 /12 /15 /18 hp

Level +2 variant: +2 x 3-8= 6 /8 /10 /12 /14 /16 hp

So knowing this, its up to you on which way you want to go, CHA +1 or Level +2.  I actually think I prefer CHA +1, just because then even average paladins get a bit of lay on hands.

Now, would you like to keep the warhorse, or try to find something to take its place, or wait to find out?  We could replace it with a bonus feat.

Edit: Added some sentences.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 29, 2002)

I think i like the +1 charisma a little better too.






> Now, would you like to keep the warhorse, or try to find something to take its place, or wait to find out? We could replace it with a bonus feat.




I'd prefure to try and pick an alternate to the warhorse over a bonus feat.

I'm pretty sure the topic is addressed in Defenders of the faith, IIRC.


----------



## Kamard (Dec 29, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *I think i like the +1 charisma a little better too.
> *




Well, okeedokee, we'll go with it that way.


As for Defenders of the Faith: 

It may very well be, I will go ahead and check that out.  I just don't see your skaven paladin riding a warhorse!   We've got quite a while before it comes up.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 29, 2002)

> just don't see your skaven paladin riding a warhorse!




Yeah, doesn't really fit does it.


----------



## Sniktch (Jan 10, 2003)

Hey Kamard - no problem on the delay, really, it kinda helped slow us down until Sir Osis gets back.

I missed some of this last exchange.  Yeah, I say smite infidel - that should really be what paladins have anyway, IMO. Its still only 1/day so I don't see it as being a big deal.  I was thinking detect infidel would be cool, but it would just water it down to the point of uselessness -  everyone would show up except for followers of the same god  And Cha +1 seems fair to me.

But a mount is part of the whole paladin image to me.  He needs some sort of Large Dire Rat/Giant Lizard or whatever to ride around once he earns it.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jan 12, 2003)

Sorry i've benn MIA, guys. I've been wicked sick, it's gonna take a couple days to get back up to speed.


----------



## Sniktch (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey, welcome back, Sir Osis!  Hope you're feeling better and recover swiftly


----------

